# Info:expat



## Dharti

Hello
Can anybody help me to know reliable website or agency to apply as expat for Germany or Europe?

As of now I am working in India in one of the German Company in project field.

Thanks & Regards
DD


----------



## sonnesanne79

Hello Dharti, 

I am not sure what exactly you ask for..
do you mean where to apply? then you definitevly should apply at the big industry players like daimler (Home | Daimler) oder metro (METRO Cash & Carry Deutschland | Wir handeln für Sie.)
or do you mean housing agencies? then check out Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren for low to semi budget or www.farawayhome.de for luxury apartments  
or do you mean something else? please let me know  

SonneSanne


----------

